# Pnp 9/9



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Headed out of St Jeromes with my Pop around noon on Sat. Tide was coming in and Pop wants to stock up on jumbo spot outside of St Jeromes. We did several drifts and manage 4 spot...too little to eat and they went in the live well. Drifted a flounder rig as well and got 2 shorts and one I missed that I swear was a giant oh well.

Hit the gas and we headed due east towards 72A. Saw some pelicans acting up mid way so we drop our trolling lines. Trolled for 2 hours and got one bite...it was the biggest grass ball ya ever saw.

Took the spot to PNP Lighthouse and wanted to drift them by but 2 other boats had anchored on each side of the light right where we would have drifted. No problem, we anchored at the right spot. The other boats were fishing the lee of the wind, we fished the lee of the tide. Put out two spot and the first comes back in half. Drat blue. Next line goes off and promptly tangles the bottom structure. Next spot found the sang on his own and the last one was stolen. 

Broke out the BA and got zero hits then snagged it and tied on the bucktail. Bingo. Caught 4 rockfish about 20-24" and headed in (after I lost two more bucktails to the snag monster). We watched the other two boats and I didn't see them get anything and that's what they reported at the marina...wrong side of the Light. Another guy in a Whaler that looked like a guide did have the nerve to drift through the tight pack. Second drift found him snagged on one of the other boats anchors. Glad it wasn't me.

Tide running out hard and we drifted the inlet 3 times. Bucktail got 1 flounder just under 15". Bucktail also got a short rockfish about the same size as it was getting dark and time to head home. Besides the pelicans, we saw no bird action all day.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Glad you and pops got to share some time....*



Lipyourown said:


> Drifted a flounder rig as well and got 2 shorts and one I missed that I swear was a giant oh well.


I see a pattern going on here.  I won't say another word.   ....Hat


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I tell ya I'm gonna get that giant flounder or it's gonna be the end of me! Must be that cheap diawa I was using.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I know what your problem is...you didn't bring me. I woulda got that big flounder for ya...just to prove they're out there


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I feel your need TC*

but do you see the pattern? It was a figment of his imagination, again!   .....Hat


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think it was those cow-nosed rays giving him the finny equivalent of a finger...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Two ta one*

Sounds like a conviction to me! LMAO Pull the switch.   ....Hat


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

it was the damn diawa!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Which damn Daiwa? I took mine home, as did Hat. Do you have a Daiwa too? Are you sure you're not mistaking the Shimano with the leaky oil port for a Daiwa?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I keep a Diawa rod in the truck that you probable haven't seen (has a quantum reel on it).


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Jesus Christ!*

Matt...You'd have better luck strapping my busted Corsair to that spinning rod than ever putting a potential trophy in the hands of a.....Daiwa?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

DD (aka Log Dog) speaks the truth!


----------

